# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Principiante

## Pedro Marreneca

Viva! 

Quando se começa, por mais que se leia, as dúvidas são muitas :yb620:  .
Estou a iniciar o ciclo, tenho rocha viva e bombas de circulação (o aquário é pequeno - 60 lts). A minha maior dúvida reside no próximo passo. Corais, peixes ou equipa de limpeza. E quando? 1 mês, antes ou depois?
Para os peixes é melhor 2 meses, certo?

Agradeço dicas  :SbOk3:  

Obrigado

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Pedro

Esses timings variam um pouco com a condiçao e quantidade da rocha viva que vais introduzir, equipamentos, mudanças de água etc.
Normalmente será:
Equipes de limpeza - 3 semanas / 1 mês
Corais (moles resistentes para começar)  - 2 meses
Peixes resistentes - 3 meses (não ganhas nada em introduzir mais cedo, normalmente só mesmo peixes doentes  :Frown: )

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Obrigado.
Vou seguir a tua dica.

 :SbSourire2:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Viva,

Parece que a vida está a despertar no meu aqua (60L).
Penso ser normal mas gostaria de confirmar (Foi montado 28/10/06) :

- Depois de no principio se formarem bolhas de ar e desaparecerem, estão a começar a formar-se novamente;
- Comecei a ver uns "bichos" pequeninos com antenas (1 a 2mm) na rocha (peço desculpa pela ignorância);
- Começaram a aparecer as algas castanhas e também já algumas verdes (vou fazer a 1ª mudança de água);
- A superfície da água não está muito limpa, será necessário um escumador?

Estou a usar água natural.

Agradeço ajuda  :yb663:  

Um abraço

----------


## Marco Madeira

Tudo normal Pedro...
Trocas de agua 10% semanal, Kalk desde o dia 1, movimenta a superficie para te ajudar a limpar essa gordura supercicial. Se estas a usar agua natural ao fim de duas semanas mete a equipa de limpeza mas pouquinha que ainda nao tens comida suficiente para eles. Eu comecaria so com turbos e cerrites. Apos mais uma semana comeca com corais moles... Tenta entupir o nano de corais antes de colocares muitos peixes.  :SbOk: 
Nesse aqua nao precisas de escumador mas capricha nas TPAS...

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Obrigado.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Cá estou de novo  :Olá:  .
Introduzi ontem um novo habitante. Um Lysmata Amboinensis e de noite "despiu-se". Penso ser normal esta mudança de casca no entanto gostaria de confirmar. Por outro lado não sei o que fazer com a casca que ficou. Tiro ou deve ficar já que é calcária?
Mais uma vez obrigado. :Pracima:

----------


## Suzana Teixeira

Olá Pedro,
 Os camarões vão mudando de casca à medida que crescem. Nunca tirei as cascas do aquário e elas vão sendo comidas e/ou desfazendo-se. É um processo natural. Disfruta bem do camarão, o seu comportamento é muito engraçado.
Suzana Teixeira

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Pedro,

Faz medições aos parâmetros e coloca-as aqui para podermos ver como está o teu aqua. O mais certo é já poderes começar a colocar corais. Esperar 2 meses para colocar corais num aqua é na minha opinião um exagero, até porque estes ajudam a maturar o aqua. Que não coloques peixes durante 2 meses até posso aceitar, agora corais parece-me um absurdo.

Penso que devemos ter algum cuidado no que aconselhamos as pessoas a fazer, sob pena de assustarmos a maior parte a começar nestas andanças. Um aqua com TPA´s constantes com água natural durante 1 mês pode receber vida muito antes dos 2 meses.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Obrigado pela ajuda. Vocês são mesmo espectaculares e têm-me ajudado muito. :HaEbouriffe:  

Tenho medido regularmente os valores e neste momento tenho:

- Amónia:0
- Nitritos: 0
- Nitratos: 0
- Ca: 540

Tenho feito TPAS semanais de 10%

Já tenho dois corais lobophytum.

Com medo mas confiante já que fui aconselhado pelo Marco Madeira, adquiri um peixe palhaço para além do Lysmata. Espero que corra bem :yb663:  . Para já está-se a alimentar bem e parece feliz e nada calmamente. Estou a repor gota a gota com água doce + kalk.

Vou controlar os valores diariamente para não haver "azares".

Mais uma vez muito obrigado.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Tenho medido regularmente os valores e neste momento tenho:
> 
> - Amónia:0
> - Nitritos: 0
> - Nitratos: 0
> - Ca: 540
> 
> Tenho feito TPAS semanais de 10%


Se estes valoes estiverem correctos estás em condições de colocar o que quiseres no aqua! Não acredito que tenhas os nitratos a 0 mas os testes comuns também não são grande coisa!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Muito obrigado pela resposta tão rápida.

Os meus testes são da marca "Marine Master".

Se houver outros mais fiáveis, agradeço dicas.

Abraços

----------


## Marco Madeira

Olá Pedro...
Os nitratos mesmo que não estejam a zero assim como o Diogo disse, devem andar perto disso já que só usaste agua natural e ainda nao tinhas nada no aqua...
Sinceramente, não te preocupes com testes neste momento. Num nano como esse é trocas de 10%, kalk, vigiar a variacao de densidade (que pode mudar rapidamente) e pouco mais... paciencia e controla a evolucao dos animais.  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Necessito mais uma dica.
Tenho um aspirador de fundo que uso para o aquário de água doce, mas não consigo usar neste porque o areão é mais fino e é sugado.
Já experimentei só com o tubo que usar para tirar águas nas tpas mas acontece o mesmo. Qual é o truque?
Já agora os meus habitantes estão espectaculares, calmos (mas não demasiado), com fome (bom sinal) e não se assustam quando me aproximo.
Amanhã e Sábado não vou estar em casa. Necessitam de alimentação durante estes dias ou não? :yb665:  

Mais uma vez muito obrigado. :SbSourire:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Queres usar o aspirador para quê?... 
Desculpa a resposta tardia, mas não faz mal nenhum aos peixes ficarem sem comer durante uns dias. Se estiverem saudáveis e gordos aguentam semanas...  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Olá!
A necessidade do aspirador advém de ter o areão com sujidade castanha (forma uma película agarrada ao areão).
Quanto ao fim-de-semana ausente, não houve qualquer problema e está tudo em forma  :SbOk3:  (quanto ao "timing", o facto de responderes já tenho de agradecer  :Olá:  ).

Abraços

----------


## Marco Madeira

Na minha opinião não deves mexer no areão... deixa-o quieto, senão estás constantemente a interferir com o sistema biologico deste. As algas com tempo acabam por desaparecer...  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Antes de mais gostaria de agradecer a todos os que me têm ajudado directa e indirectamente nesta aventura dos salgados. Sem vocês não teria conseguido progredir e apesar de ainda saber muito pouco, tenho aprendido muito muito muito :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  .
Assim penso estar na hora de mostrar onde cheguei até agora. Sei que há muito para melhorar mas a minha satisfação actual é enorme e o meu sonho de 20 anos (tendo aqua de água doce) em ter um aqua de salgados está-se a tornar realidade a pouco e pouco, mais uma vez sem vocês nada feito.





Todos os comentários são aceites. 

Marco: Apesar de lentamente as algas do fundo vão desaparecendo.

Quanto à macro alga, essa não me dá descanso, se me distraio lá está ela a crescer demasiado.

Este post não o era sem mais umas dúvidas:

- Penso que tenho de reforçar a rocha (tenho 8,5kg) - à confiança é melhor ser morta?
- Fico-me pelos corais que tenho ou reforço?
- Esta semana devo finalmente ter a osmose e espero erradicar de vez as algas.

Mais uma vez, muito obrigado :SbOk5:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas Pedro,
Tenho uma critica feroz a fazer a esse aqua,precisas de mais RV,á vontade o dobro senão mais. :Coradoeolhos:  
Como já tens vivos,agora das duas uma,ou compras RV já maturada ou compras rocha morta e esperas que colonize. :Admirado:  
Eu pessoalmente,fora a rocha,não colocava absolutamente mais nada durante uns tempos,até ver a evolução das coisas. :SbOk3:  
Já agora coloca ai o setup da montagem pra termos uma ideia do que ai tens.
De qq modo para já está agradavel á vista,a falta de rocha é que... :Admirado:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Vou seguir o conselho e reforçar a quantidade de rocha.

Quanto ao setup:

- Capacidade do aquário 55l (útil)
- Cerca de 8,5kg de rocha viva
- Duas bombas de 600l/h
- 1 termostato de 100w
- Iluminação 2 T5 55W cada
- 1 osmorregulador (em breve com reactor de kalc para acabar com o pinga pinga)
- Adição de água doce + kalk (pinga pinga)

Trocas de água semanais de 10% com água natural.


Densidade : 1.024
PH de 8,1 (manhã) a 8,3 (noite).

Abraço

PM

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Vou seguir o conselho e reforçar a quantidade de rocha.
> 
> Quanto ao setup:
> 
> - Capacidade do aquário 55l (útil)
> - Cerca de 8,5kg de rocha viva
> - Duas bombas de 600l/h
> - 1 termostato de 100w
> - Iluminação 2 T5 55W cada
> ...


O setup parece-me adequado,por isso mete mais alguma rocha(já maturada) e não mexas mais por algum tempo. :SbOk3:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Pedro  :Olá: 

Antes de mais os meus parabéns pela tua  montagem.

Está agradável e bastante natural.

Como compreenderás, um aquário marinho dessas dimensões é muito limitado em termos de população a introduzir.  Em especial os peixes e invertebrados.

O meu conselho seria  o de montares esse aquário com uma anémona e uns palhacinhos. Neste caso, o teu sistema não necessitaria de mais nada.

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Muito obrigado pelas dicas.
De facto este aqua é pequeno e por isso tendo um palhaço, uma donzela e dois Lysmatas (Amboinensis e Debelius - comportamento espectacular, principalmente o Amboinensis) pondero ainda no futuro instalar outro palhaço. No entanto têm-me dito que não é segura a introdução de uma anémona. Se acham que posso colocar, qual será a mais indicada?

Abraços  :SbSourire:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas Pedro,
Eu desta vez não concordo com o Julio(tanbem não póde ser sempre :SbSourire:  ),as anemonas precisam de optimas condições de agua e de luz e tu como ainda és principiante,póde alguma coisa correr mál,a anemona morre e leva o aquario atrás,mas isto,cada cabeça sua sentença. :Admirado:  
De qq modo aqui fica a tabela de compatibilidades palhaço/anemona:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Em relação à tabela, noto que os a. ocellaris não são nada esquisitos na escolha da casa. Muito adoptam vários tipos de corais moles e mesmo alguns LPS (Euphyllias, por exemplo), ainda que tal "adopção" não seja, regra geral, nada benéfica para os corais.

Quanto à anémona, também acho muito cedo. Se quiseres, um dia, vir a ter uma, aconselho claramente a Entacmea Quadricolor

----------


## Marco Madeira

Olá Pedro...
Não sou muito a favor de anémonas em reefs... :Admirado: . Costumo dizer que são muito bonitas, mas nos aquários dos outros!
Se já não sou muito a favor em reefs muito menos em nanoreefs... mas é apenas um concelho e apenas isso. 
Quanto ao nanoreef, acho que está muito bonito, simples e natural!  :SbOk:  
Quanto á rocha não acho grave com a população que tens de momento... Acrescentaria mais corais e rocha até estar atulhado (no bom sentido da palavra) e peixes mais tarde quando o sistema estiver bem equilibrado. Quanto ao resto... sem stresses e vais ver daqui a uns meses que vai estar um espetaculo!  :SbOk:   :SbSourire2:  
Abraço.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá 

Só para esclarecer uma duvida.

Eu não disse para introduzires já a anémona.

Eu disse: 




> O meu conselho seria o de montares esse aquário com uma anémona e uns palhacinhos. Neste caso, o teu sistema não necessitaria de mais nada.


Este é o meu conselho para a população final do aquário. Claro que o aquário deverá estar estabelecido, nem que seja o necessário para introduzir um caracol.


Marco



> Não sou muito a favor de anémonas em reefs....


Não é um reef.  E um aquario marinho de 55L pode ser bonito de várias formas. Depende do que pensarmos para ele.

Eu em quase 1000L de agua não tenho uma anémona, mas se tivesse  um aquario de 50L por certo teria.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Em primeiro lugar parabéns pelo reef que está de facto a tomar boa forma.
Concordo que devas acrescentar mais RV e aproveitar para com esta (tenta comprar placas altas e finas) conseguires tapar as bombas - aí sim terias um layout excelente.

Não colocaria nenhuma anémona, até porque com os corais que já tens, esta seria meio caminho andado para o insucesso e para que em curto espaço ela os destruísse (por sem dúvida iria mexer-se pelo aqua).

Com a iluminação que tens podes colocar os corais que quiseres!!! No fundo tens mais de 2W por litro e por isso estás à vontade.

Abraço,
Diogo

PS - se quiseres, terei o maior prazer em oferecer-te uma pequena muda de um SPS para experimentares.

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> PS - se quiseres, terei o maior prazer em oferecer-te uma pequena muda de um SPS para experimentares.


Bonito gesto o de ofereceres uma mudazinha de SPS :Palmas:  ,estou pra ver se tanbem me tocará uma ofertazita dessas quando tiver o meu pronto...hehe. :SbSourire2:  
Éra engraçado ver um fragzito de SPS a vingar num aqua tão pequeno,ficava um espetaculo. :SbOk3:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Bonito gesto o de ofereceres uma mudazinha de SPS ,estou pra ver se tanbem me tocará uma ofertazita dessas quando tiver o meu pronto...


Veremos...!!! :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  




> Éra engraçado ver um fragzito de SPS a vingar num aqua tão pequeno,ficava um espetaculo.


Se não achasse que isso é uma realidade não faria esta oferta! Não tenho qualquer dúvida que ele tem condições para manter qualquer coral - a intenção da oferta serve precisamente para desmistificar essa ideia!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Veremos...!!!


Não sejas mauzinho que eu até vou fazer uma montagem dedicada aos SPSs,na verdade com o dinheiro que estou a prever gastar,fazia uns 10 nanos e uns 2 ou 3 iguais,mais "badalhocos". :SbSourire2:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Viva! 
> 
> Quando se começa, por mais que se leia, as dúvidas são muitas .
> Estou a iniciar o ciclo, tenho rocha viva e bombas de circulação (o aquário é pequeno - 60 lts). A minha maior dúvida reside no próximo passo. Corais, peixes ou equipa de limpeza. E quando? 1 mês, antes ou depois?
> Para os peixes é melhor 2 meses, certo?
> 
> Agradeço dicas  
> 
> Obrigado






> Não colocaria nenhuma anémona, até porque com os corais que já tens, esta seria meio caminho andado para o insucesso e para que em curto espaço ela os destruísse (por sem dúvida iria mexer-se pelo aqua).



Já não estou a perceber nada....  :EEK!: 

O aquário está inicio de ciclo, ou já tem corais  :Admirado:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Vê lá as fotografias na pag. anterior Julio. :yb665: 

PS-Só agora reparei,502 postas... :SbSourire2:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Já não estou a perceber nada.... 
> 
> O aquário está inicio de ciclo, ou já tem corais


 :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  
Toma os comprimidos!!!!

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Toma os comprimidos!!!!


Opss.. é do tardio das horas  :yb624:  

De qualquer forma, continuo a achar que a anémona e os palhacinhos faziam um bom aquário. Não vejo grandes problemas para esses corais, a menos que nesta altura já existam outros.

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Bom dia a todos,

Nunca é de mais prestar aqui o meu profundo agradecimento a todos os que me têm ajudado.
Quanto à fotos elas estão actualizadas e não tenho mais corais no aquário, no que respeita à anémona de certo ficaria um espectáculo, mas ainda tenho "medo" de tal avanço (não me leves a mal). No futuro quando tiver mais experiência e eventualmente montar um aquário maior, essa é uma boa ideia para retomar neste nano.
Para já vou tentar colocar mais rocha (a ideia das lajes a tentar tapar as bombas é muito boa e vou tentar). Quanto ao frag do Diogo, agradeço imenso e quando tiver o aqua mais estabilizado (já com a nova rocha) podes contar, que te vou chatear (se a oferta ainda estiver de pé, claro!).

Mais uma vez muito obrigado  :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Cá estou de novo  :Olá:  

Como tinha dito, segui os conselhos e reforcei a rocha viva. Parece-me que está bem melhor. O que acham?
Agora só me resta esperar que o aqua se desenvolva e enquanto isso vou apreciando (já fechei em termos de vivos também com uma "palhacinha". De facto em casal estes peixes são espectaculares, sempre juntos). De qualquer modo também isto já vai upa upa... :SbRiche:  
Mas tem valido a pena.
Espero não ter problemas de circulação já que uma das bombas está tapada lateralmente. No entanto redireccionei a outra para tentar compensar. Vamos ver. Cá ficam as fotos:

Vista geral:



Lateral direita:



E claro a "palhacinha" :HaEbouriffe:  :





Abraços :SbSourire20:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Está bonito. Poucos corais e grandes. Até as macro-algas são grandes e fazem um excelente contraste.

Já agora, uma sugestão. Os dois corais da direita um bocadinho para trás e o da esquerda ainda mais pra esquerda. Aquele coral mais à frente na extrema direita e isolado até o deixava por lá mesmo  :Smile:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Epah, atrasei-me no post uns segundos  :Big Grin:  Mas mantenho as sugestões

----------


## BrunoMMSilva

Olá!
Desde já os meus parabéns pelo seu nano, parece-me muito bem conseguido!!
Como pretendo desenvolver um nano desse género gostava que me indicasse os valores que gastou até agora, se for possivel, já que o orçamento pode ser uma limitação a aventurar-me nesta área!
Desde já o meu muito obrigado e mais uma vez os meus parabéns!!!
Abraços!!

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Olá Bruno  :Olá:  

Ante de mais obrigado pelo elogio, sabe sempre bem, principalmente para que começou há pouco tempo como eu e dá incentivo para seguir em frente.
Quanto ao orçamento, os aqua salgados são de facto mais dispendiosos que os "doces".
No entanto e como já tenho lido inclusive aqui no fórum, a limitação orçamental tem o lado positivo de evitar precipitações e fazer a montagem sem pressas (o que nem sempre é fácil :Whistle:  ).
O dinheiro a investir pode não ser todo de uma vez e a pouco e pouco vais construindo este maravilhoso mundo dos salgados.
O que necessitas logo no início, no mínimo será:

- 1 Aquário sem tampa (se ainda não tiveres)
- Iluminação (no mínimo cerca de 1W por cada litro - mais se quiseres corais duros)
- Aquecedor (1 W/litro, mas aqui depende da temperatura exterior - no meu caso para 55l úteis um de 50 w tinha alguma dificuldade durante a noite - descia sempre dos 25ºC para os 24ºC - e este Inverno nem sequer está muito frio, por isso troquei por outro de 100w)
- bombas de circulação com capacidade de 20x a 30x o volume do aquário (no meu caso para 55l tenho duas de 600l/h)
- Rocha viva - 10% a 20 % da litragem em kg - Eu tenho 10,2kg para 55 l  podes misturar com rocha morta (muito mais barata) e esperar que colonize
- Substrato 
- Densímetro para controlares a densidade da água

Penso não me ter esquecido de nada.

- Em contenção de custos podes prescindir do escumador tal como eu mas as TPA's são obrigatórias e sem descuidos
- Para adicionares kalk podes fazer a mistura numa garrafa de água e repores no sistema pinga-pinga de preferência durante a noite (neste caso não necessitas de nenhum equipamento, só uma garrafa, tubo de plástico e uma válvula para controlares a saída e claro o hidróxido de cálcio para misturares com a água doce).

Quando o aquário finalizar o ciclo da amónia e a explosão de algas tiver acabado, podes começar lentamente a acrescentar corais e aí pode ser sempre ao ritmo da carteira  :SbSourire2:  

Por isso tirando o investimento inicial no equipamento, o resto quanto mais devagar melhor e por isso são os  :SbRiche:   e o equilibrio do sistema que ditam o ritmo.

A água podes sempre ir buscar ao mar (penso que o local mais perto será o cabo raso) que poupas no sal e controvérsias à parte, penso ser uma boa solução.
A água doce para reposição: usei até agora água do Fastio (podes sempre pedir outras opiniões acerca disto) que me parecia a mais adequada do mercado (agora já tenho a osmose que é sempre melhor).

Se quiseres ter uma ideia de preços podes sempre consultar as lojas online que patrocinam o fórum (eu usei a seahorseshop e a underwater com resultados satisfatórios, mas existem outras que podes sempre comparar). Em termos de loja "fisica" usei a reefdiscos que me tem ajudado muito porque as pessoas que lá trabalham para além de serem espectaculares, percebem mesmo do assunto, mas penso que qualquer outra deste fórum te pode ajudar.

Claro que o reefforum é indispensável para quem começa, pois como já te deves ter apercebido, aqui o pessoal é espectacular e sem qualquer tipo de interesse, senão a entre ajuda.

Espero que te tenha ajudado e que prossigas com o projecto, porque de facto é um mundo fantástico, para além de podres participar neste fórum que realmente é excelente.
Quanto ao que gastei até agora não fiz as contas porque tem sido faseado e quero continuar casado  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Um abraço

----------


## BrunoMMSilva

olá Pedro!
Muito obrigado pela resposta! :tutasla:  
É mesmo por querer continuar casado que ando a investigar bem e analisar se realmente posso montar o marinho!!!é de facto um hobby fascinante, e de uma beleza extraordinária! Vou continuar a investigar e fazer contas!!
Boa sorte com o seu nano!!
Abraço!!

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Já tenho sump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Quando perder a vergonha (fui eu que fiz :yb665:  ) e a dor nas mãos :SbSmileyBisous:  , coloco fotos. Está uma coisa muito primária, mas é mais um passo nos salgados. Para além disso aumentei 25L o total de água o que equivale a mais quase 50%.

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Já tenho sump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     
> 
> Quando perder a vergonha (fui eu que fiz ) e a dor nas mãos , coloco fotos. Está uma coisa muito primária, mas é mais um passo nos salgados. Para além disso aumentei 25L o total de água o que equivale a mais quase 50%.


Mostra lá isso Pedro,vergonha é roubar e não conseguir carregar. :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Boas,
Como prometido cá vão as fotos.

Esta é a foto da sump ainda por montar. O reservatório da zona traseira (mais estreito) é para a água doce (+-15L):



Vista geral:



Superfície da água e overflow da Tunze:



Como disse é bastante simples, mas estou bastante satisfeito com mais este passo nos salgados :SbSourire2:  .

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Boas  :Olá:  

Estava apensar colocar rocha viva na sump. O que acham?

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Obrigado pela rápida resposta. Quando pensei em fazer a sump, ponderei a questão do refúgio, mas ia ficar muito pequeno por isso deixei para o próximo projecto  :yb665: . assim surgiu-me a ideia da RV.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Obrigado pela rápida resposta. Quando pensei em fazer a sump, ponderei a questão do refúgio, mas ia ficar muito pequeno por isso deixei para o próximo projecto . assim surgiu-me a ideia da RV.


Bem... Sem querer apaguei o post, no entanto podes seguir a tua ideia!! Eu pessoalmente não tenho nada (a não ser o equipamento) na sump, no entanto tenho refúgio com RV... lol

----------

